# LFTS 11/2/18



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like the rain will quit about 6:45 so planning to head out around then. Good luck today everyone!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Work is a little slow so I took the day off and I'm heading to Livingston in a little bit.
It looks like the rain might be done before daylight, we'll see lol!
Good luck!


----------



## Polymer Knot (Jul 10, 2003)

Headed out this morning with my son in Wexford county... no school today. Weather/Wind looks perfect this morning.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going. Taking the tarsals, can call and rack pack.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Heading out for day 2 of my November vacation. Shoot straight boys!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Looks like rain here until 10am I'll be heading out for 9am. Expecting good movement after all this pouring rain. Good luck if you are headed out!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Everyone be safe. Steps and stairs are gonna be slick.

At my normal morning stand awaiting the 2 fat does to arrive to tussle over donuts.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just pulled in to my parking lot. Rain stopped about 10 minutes ago and the radar is looking good..for now anyway lol!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Still raining in northern Macomb. I’m going but I’m in no hurry. Coffee and eggs while I watch the weather...


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I’m in for today. Benzie county. Taking all my stuff for a possible all day sit. First time in this stand for the year with a perfect wind.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Way too much rain this week cut into my vacation week for hunting time....although maybe that is my fault that I don’t like to hunt in a steady rain. I bet my creek has got to be pretty darn full today. Usually I can cross with rubber boots but assume I would likely need waders today. It has been quite a while since I have hunted after so much rain and I wonder if the full creek will affect deer movement. We shall see. Wind this morning allows me to hunt a stand that doesn’t require me to cross the water.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Heading to promise land after seeing this on card last night. Was going to sleep in today, but this is the best that's been on this land.
First year retired and no surgeries, so can sleep in after season. Good luck to all this morning.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Good luck to everyone who makes it out.
Be safe and watch those steps up to your stands.
Will be out on Fowlerville private land tomorrow and (possibly) Munith private land Sunday!!!!
Back to reality (and Public Land) next weekend if necessary.


----------



## North Country Squire (Jan 2, 2014)

Headed out to sit near some swamp scrapes in Emmet County. Shoot straight everyone!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Heading out the door here in Branch county, rain has stopped and it’s the first day of five, kind of throwing this morning hunt away just to not spook anything out with this wind, but this afternoon it’s game on !
Flight


----------



## G20man (Sep 4, 2018)

All set. 
All day sit in the thick stuff.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Settled in to my blind. Not where I was planning on sitting but wind is right and I'm out of the rain.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m all settled into a stand that hasn’t been hunted yet this year in Arenac county. The forecasted wind direction wasn’t quite reality but it’s still not terrible for this spot. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck guys. Last day at work before vacation starts and it's killing me.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

On stand for my final sit prior to my 4am departure fo Manitoba. Not planning to shoot today but that could change if the perfect opportunity presents itself. Took a while to brighten up enough to see both ends of the food plot. Good luck to everyone out today.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

First 2 of the morning. Does 60 yds


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in Arenac this morning hoping for some rut action. Been a pretty slow season so far, have only seen one 1.5 yr old buck all season.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Sitting a saddle with swampy bedding to my north. Still a little rain but radar shows it clearing.
Good luck all!!
















Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

15 y/o daughter got it done last night First bow kill Now she has her sights set on the 11 or 12 point running around.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats young lady!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Everyone be safe. Steps and stairs are gonna be slick.
> 
> At my normal morning stand awaiting the 2 fat does to arrive to tussle over donuts.


Well, quite a turn of events here, someone brought in danish's instead and one of the fat does has turned her nose up and is now raiding the snack machine. Quarters flying everywhere.

It looks like a hostess truck has crashed at her desk. LOL, she just bought a diet coke.


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

Went nostalgic today. Sitting in the tree that i shot my first bow buck from. First time I've hunted it this year. Going to sit till noon and see what happens. Oh btw, my bladder hates me! Good luck today guys and be safe!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Back out in Ottawa county on far east side of property in a ground blind. Good spot for this wind direction. Gorgeous morning out just no deer yet. Gonna sit for about an hour yet then load up my doe from last night and get her to the processor.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Thought I was going to get this sweet picture of a yearling with his nose up to the tarsal gland I hung. Instead I got this picture of him loading up to bust out when he skylined me. Oops.










:tsk:


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Doe and fawn so far. Shot 2 of my best bucks out of this stand.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dirty, dark, and damp in Hillsdale.
That's code for beautiful morning..
3 around me before light but nothing since..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Had a big doe come into 5 yards grunting a few times. Drew on her and she stopped behind a pine to take a piss. No shot afterwards. Hoping that’s a sign of good things to come. Good luck!!!


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

First day of 2 week vacation! Alcona county State land. No rain here for a change. Just had a big doe run by @ 100 mph....but no buck behind her . Sitting till noon than scouting.


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

All quiet in Ionia county so far this morning.


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

BugSlugger said:


> Went nostalgic today. Sitting in the tree that i shot my first bow buck from. First time I've hunted it this year. Going to sit till noon and see what happens. Oh btw, my bladder hates me! Good luck today guys and be safe!


Here's the view...


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Out in Barry county today. Beautiful weather here! Not expecting much or anything due to the ongoing logging operation next door . I guess you never know & it beats being at work. Good luck everyone


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

deer running around in the barren fields this morning on my way in to work. Chasing for sure.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Lil 4pt spent about 15 min with me. Beautiful morning


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

When they’re literally at zero yards.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Just watched a 135-140" 12pt (mainframe 10 with kickers) for about 20 minutes at 80-90yds. He went the other way though..I have an unfortunate history with this deer.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good morning so far in Ottawa county. 2 button bucks, 5 does and a 4 point. Was going to shoot one of the does but she never gave a perfect shot


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice buck right where he was yesterday morning. 200 yards on the wrong side of the property line. Must still have his doe in there. My dad shot a buck out of here last night mom and the little one not liking our drag out trail.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice buck that I’ve been watching just ran a brave little 6 point out of the thicket. Good show just wish I had better seats!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

DAY 5 deer woods vacation and again a different attemp at getting one of these boys in range. Water.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice buck when i pulled in. One lone doe fawn after sunrise.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Just had a 5pt come and lightly push a doe and 2 fawns from the brassica strip.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Doe and a little buck so far this morning, I’m under water form all this rain, think I will set until 11:00 or so unless things pick up.
Flight


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Think I saw a different little buck. They keep sneaking up on me. Maybe the next creeper will be The B1G1.

#TENPTorBUST


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

TJD said:


> Just watched a 135-140" 12pt (mainframe 10 with kickers) for about 20 minutes at 80-90yds. He went the other way though..I have an unfortunate history with this deer.
> View attachment 337240


"Revenge Tour" TJ...Get him..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Young buck #2 is a spike.
Flight


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Passed a small 6 pt and then he caught my wind, blew at me once and took off...about 10 min later I hear foot steps to my left and 4 does/fawns come through at 45 yds. Then from the other direction a doe and fawn come through and end up going by me at 17 yds. She got a pass today. Good action by me so far. Just need a big buck to come through!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

4 point just came through looking for does.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Just had a spike push a doe through. Came from down wind, apparently too preoccupied to bust me


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

It’s been dead in my property in northern Macomb. Planted beans his year as opposed to corn. Just nothing in the mornings. Going to sit until 11 and then try my 2nd evening hunt of the year. Sure hope things pick up....


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Jus


sniper said:


> "Revenge Tour" TJ...Get him..
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


just saw him again about 15 minutes ago. He's only moved maybe 40 yards the whole time. He don't want to leave the thicket.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

2 more does a and a shooter buck. Sitting on a strip of woods between a house and 5 acres of corn.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJD said:


> Jus
> 
> just saw him again about 15 minutes ago. He's only moved maybe 40 yards the whole time. He don't want to leave the thicket.


More pictures for us office folk, PLEASE FEED THE NEED.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Slow here in Allegan County. Not even a squirrel yet. I’ll give it one more hour than I’m moving


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Saw big 11 Pt right at sun up locked down with a doe.... he's a freaking stud
View attachment 337252


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Turkey time
View attachment 337253


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

Tryin2 said:


> Don't drink the kool-aid ........they are on their feet during daylight somewhere the trick is finding where.......keep at it and don't get discouraged.....good luck from one state land hunter to another


Maybe by rotation is off... I have about 5-6 different locations, sign is "meh" in most of them, and where i do find that great sign, a tree stand is already placed by some else, and i try to be respectful of that. I even came across a game can yesterday.... And didn't steal it . So, will be back at it this afternoon... End of my bow vacation from w**k, total deer seen on foot in daylight... 1.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just sat down, knocked an arrow and looked up. Doe moving through the thick stuff 80ydsoit. Farmer has been out this week starting to cut corn, seems like rain is moving out. Feels like a good night.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

CHASINEYES said:


> Anyone else seeing issues with pics posted in this thread turn into attachments rather than pics? Also, I know that I liked a pic and it was not showing. Upon further investigation it appears many of the likes I gave has disappeared. Just trying to figure out if its on my end or the site. I logged into an old gmail account for uploading a video to post in yesterdays LFTS. Just wondering if that has messed up my login. I hate googles all intrusive sync system.


Only guessing it is this site specific.
I'm seeing attachments for some pics. Other pics. show up fine.
Opening attachments has mixed results...Zimzalla's ducks on mag cover shot showed up , others come up as error ,or you have no permission.
(Though maybe I was banned ...)


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

MarshMann said:


> In stand for first time today at 12. 12:10 a 2.5 8 is meandering through the swamp. First 8 point I have ever let go. Regret set in as he walked away and became bigger, but it’s actually kind of a nice feeling to allow one a chance to mature.
> 
> Why does it take so long to upload a photo?


Congrats on passing that young buck. It gets easier from here on out. I remember the first buck I passed like it was yesterday. The hundreds since are a blur for the most part. But i definitely remember the first and a few that I was nuts for passing. But I have always taken great pleasure in passing, watching and letting them grow.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

It just won’t stop raining in northern Macomb county! Stupid rain. Going out anyway. Hope it quits soon for a good evening hunt.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I remember the first one I let go too. First with a rifle was a spike when I was 15 and I couldn't tell if it was 3" or not. Looking back it definitely was but I didn't want to kill an illegal deer and wasn't confident so I let it walk. My Dad and Uncle said I did the right thing when I got back to the truck and was visibly still struggling with my decision, so that made me feel better. 

A couple years ago I started list letting smaller ones go because I wasn't ready to end my season yet as I had killed a doe early in bow. That just kind of got me used to it. One thing I will say though is personally, I will never pass a buck that I would be happy with on the last day of season. 

Heading out now. First sit with no deer in Arenac county state land. Saw a couple big boys. I'm optimistic!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Just had 4 mature does - without fawns - come through. One stopped on a scrape and pissed in it while rubbing her tarsals together then licked her legs off. Also just saw two little bucks cruise by together


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Just had 4 mature does - without fawns - come through. One stopped on a scrape and pissed in it while rubbing her tarsals together then licked her legs off. Also just saw two little bucks cruise by together


 Does running the countryside suffering from gender dysphoria. What next?


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Zero movement midday. Last deer was a yearling buck at 10:30.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Just had 4 mature does - without fawns - come through. One stopped on a scrape and pissed in it while rubbing her tarsals together then licked her legs off. Also just saw two little bucks cruise by together


Had a 2 year old 8 point bedded with a doe 60 yards away for 2.5 hours yesterday morning. Another doe cruised by a few yards away from where they were bedded and he paid her no attention. I know there is a small percentage of does that come into estrus earlier than most.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

RMH said:


> I was going the other route and was going to say tip the can ........regardless do something......lol.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Oh I tried it all...he was locked down with a doe in there, that's why he wasn't going anywhere. Plus he might have gotten wise to the calls after my last encounter with him...


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Just getting geared up.. Seen the sun for a minute !!! Thought. I was gonna melt !! F'ing rain. Gonna be a muddy mess in the house from my wheels when I get home, old lady will love me  feels right, light wind, little drizzle. State land 15 yrd shot at most. Thick were I'm at is an understatement.. Haven't sat it since early doe-youth hunt. Good luck guy's


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

TJD said:


> Oh I tried it all...he was locked down with a doe in there, that's why he wasn't going anywhere. Plus he might have gotten wise to the calls after my last encounter with him...


Did you belly crawl barefoot 75 yards in tall grass(without alerting the doe) into position and are now 27 yards waiting for the buck to rise from his bed?



Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

RMH said:


> Did you belly crawl barefoot 75 yards in tall grass(without alerting the doe) into position and are now 27 yards waiting for the buck to rise from his bed?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That reminds me a tail told here years ago by poster Thunderhead about crawling through a muddy cornfield in the rain to kill a buck. If you're not crawling around on your stomach, are you even hunting?


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Getting down to go build an ark.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Getting down to go build an ark.


 Yep it has been raining for over 24 hours none stop in Lapeer. I'm hiding in my blind. Crappy wind for me anyway.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

First time in this stand. On about a 5 acre island of oaks in the middle of a 100 acre swamp. 2 active scrapes under my stand and the 2 trails crossing the island look like mud highways.

I've been waiting all year for this hunt and ready to do some damage.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Tried to get out this morning callous on my big toes would not let me make it to stand, rubbing on boots, had her pick me up on quad. Fiancee said you need a pedicure, sitting here now, didn't realize I'd take.this long, doubt I'll get out this evening. Good luck all Hopefully tommorow come off the injured list


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Tried to get out this morning callous on my big toes would not let me make it to stand, rubbing on boots, had her pick me up on quad. Fiancee said you need a pedicure, sitting here now, didn't realize I'd take.this long, doubt I'll get out this evening. Good luck all Hopefully tommorow come off the injured list
> View attachment 337311


I’ve had plantar fasciitis in both feet and a broken toe...

And you’re complaining about a dang callus? Maybe you better stay at the pedi salon. It might be a more suitable career for you lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Tried to get out this morning callous on my big toes would not let me make it to stand, rubbing on boots, had her pick me up on quad. Fiancee said you need a pedicure, sitting here now, didn't realize I'd take.this long, doubt I'll get out this evening. Good luck all Hopefully tommorow come off the injured list
> View attachment 337311


WTH???

Rub some dirt on it and get back in there brother!!!!!!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Put some doe estrous out on my trail. Now this is circling me for the third time. 

Where's yo daddy??!?


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Out behind the house thought the rain was done but nope, oh well I’m here now.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

shamanlk13 said:


> Just shot a nice 8. Think I seen him crash
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sweet!! Good luck!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck Willbur!


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

In tonight in a swamp about 150 yards off a standing cornfield in southern oceana.... fingers crossed!


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was in my north wind stand but there was way too much west wind mixed in so I climbed in and set up in another spot.
Still seeing 1.5yo but nothing bigger yet.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Just had a 3pt walk by through the corn. Not that I would have shot but sure reminds me to clear better lanes next time. This was a quick setup during the rain - small lane in front of me to shoot, and to shoot to the big lane to my right I actually have to turn around and stand on the top ladder rung. Next year I'll improve this spot for sure.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol no she was getting a manicure. Fabulous experience


Does she have anything to do with your plucked goose looking legs being hairless?


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Out tonight again in Ottawa, had an awesome hunt last night, hoping to repeat tonight, it looks good, good luck everyone


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Just had a 3pt walk by through the corn. Not that I would have shot but sure reminds me to clear better lanes next time. This was a quick setup during the rain - small lane in front of me to shoot, and to shoot to the big lane to my right I actually have to turn around and stand on the top ladder rung. Next year I'll improve this spot for sure.


Sounds a little dangerous. Be safe man!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had 4 does and fawns stroll through feels like a good night 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

My friggin neck!


Bucman said:


> Put some doe estrous out on my trail. Now this is circling me for the third time.
> 
> Where's yo daddy??!?
> View attachment 337363


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Found him









Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Bucman said:


> Sounds a little dangerous. Be safe man!


Tested it already to make sure - safety strap on tree, safety harness on. Loose enough I can draw, and dont need to lean back at all, in fact I lean forward into the stand. Sure not the safest but I felt comfortable testing it.


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

shamanlk13 said:


> Found him
> View attachment 337367
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congratulations!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

shamanlk13 said:


> Found him
> View attachment 337367
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats nice

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

shamanlk13 said:


> Found him
> View attachment 337367
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Great looking Buck! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Feels like a good night. Good luck to all!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

shamanlk13 said:


> Found him
> View attachment 337367
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats Shamanlk13
Very nice!!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

TJD said:


> Oh I tried it all...he was locked down with a doe in there, that's why he wasn't going anywhere. Plus he might have gotten wise to the calls after my last encounter with him...


Best case scenario is a another buck interrupts and your target and has to run him off. Once he loses sight of his doe, he can be extremely vulnerable to calls on his way back. Good luck.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

shamanlk13 said:


> Found him
> View attachment 337367
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Great buck, congrats!!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

shamanlk13 said:


> Found him
> View attachment 337367
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Dandy congrats!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Hit the can and a couple grunts. These two came charging in







now they're circling my stand !


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

2.5 8 running everywhere around me hopefully see you next year 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just had two different friends text me kill pics within five minutes both nice bucks. Few does here so far


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Needed a doe for my ark, so I shot one. Isn’t that how Noah did it?


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

If ya need squirrels let me know I could fill your arc with the **** show I got going on


Chevyguy28 said:


> Needed a doe for my ark, so I shot one. Isn’t that how Noah did it?


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had a flurry of activity, the bucks are on the move just seen a 4 6 and 8pt’s respectively, I’m not going to lie the 8 was hard to let walk, he was only a 2 year old.
Flight


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

shamanlk13 said:


> Found him
> View attachment 337367
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Freaking awesome! Congrats.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

4 point wrestling with a button buck


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Rain quit for a while. Coming down again. Saw 2 bucks and 2 does. Bout ready to load up lucy and get out of here.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Had idiots bloodhound and redbone that live about 2 miles from here run a big heavy wide 10pt by my stand. I have been fuming since and this happened within 10 minutes of sitting down at 4. I so mad I may have to kill a doe. People are so disrespectful and this dog owner has already been talked to and law enforcement is about useless. Good luck all!


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lftblind.nice night has seen anything yet. Sounds like the woods are on fire though


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

First time back in my Lake county honey hole. Sign doesn't look as good as last year. I didn't have many pictures, but did have a pretty good one come by Tuesday at 1 pm. Winds not best, but looking better tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

In the box blind rain just quit in Genesee county saw a buck chasing last night..good luck everyone









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

vsmorgantown said:


> Had idiots bloodhound and redbone that live about 2 miles from here run a big heavy wide 10pt by my stand. I have been fuming since and this happened within 10 minutes of sitting down at 4. I so mad I may have to kill a doe. People are so disrespectful and this dog owner has already been talked to and law enforcement is about useless. Good luck all!


Been dealing with that myself it sucks 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Called it, steady soaking rain. Will be back at it in the am. Pulled the card on the way out, target buck is coming through between 8 and 9am.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd shoot the fork for being a bully A hole! 


caj33 said:


> View attachment 337389
> 4 point wrestling with a button buck


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

On Target said:


> First time back in my Lake county honey hole. Sign doesn't look as good as last year. I didn't have many pictures, but did have a pretty good one come by Tuesday at 1 pm. Winds not best, but looking better tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Place is land of the Giants, have a buddy there killed a mid 130s opening week and mid 140s later. Last year


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

The teenagers are out chasing tail. 2 little dudes and a couple of does passed. The usual 7 pt and a spike.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Silly me thought the rain would keep the leaf blowers inside. Boy was I wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just 1 lonely doe so far.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dead here so far this evening. Very weird.


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

Fisherman6 said:


> Dead here so far this evening. Very weird.


Same here in Marquette county. Do they even rut up here...


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

J D said:


> Been dealing with that myself it sucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes it does.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Take pictures when you see them it will help the case with animal control


vsmorgantown said:


> Yes it does.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

No, they dream of beans n corn n take the trek south.#vsmorgantowm


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> Had idiots bloodhound and redbone that live about 2 miles from here run a big heavy wide 10pt by my stand. I have been fuming since and this happened within 10 minutes of sitting down at 4. I so mad I may have to kill a doe. People are so disrespectful and this dog owner has already been talked to and law enforcement is about useless. Good luck all!


Frustrating.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Decided to hit the antlers for the first time this season before giving in to the rain. Didn't take long and this guy showed up out of nowhere. Of course the wind switched to the NNE just as ma nature decided to give up her last gush. Glad I hit the antlers. Watched a real nice one walk up out of our swail to check out the action. Right about that time I could hear chasing in the neighboring farms beans whiich won his attention. Quetly hanging a new stand tomorrow! This phone camera sucks.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im going on the board, 8pt.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Getting down to go build an ark.


No **** !! What a crock of f%*# ... Was poured on. "Crackuwaeather" said 10% other radar said nothing when I looked at 2  

Top it off someone is sitting in "my" spot. Get it it's public land but I've NEVER had carrots there and busted my ASS to build my little "yeti" nest I built... Can't wait to run into whoever choose to sit there... !!!! 

Pretty easy to see where I go in since I'm a damn gimp and my trails wider then a foot trail - wheelchair width. No deer and realized didn't have my realease when I got back to truck, wheel all the way back, 1 positive found my release. 

Sorry for rant, pissed !


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice sit in GT County tonight. Ended up seeing 3 bucks, BB and 4 does. Biggest buck was a screwed up 7.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

When your hours after hours are not paying off in the woods there is only one thing to do to keep you motivated...


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

shamanlk13 said:


> Found him
> View attachment 337367
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





Walleyze247 said:


> Im going on the board, 8pt.
> View attachment 337417


CONGRATS to both of ya's !


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

EAT VENISON.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I saw abosolutely nothing on stand. Saw a decent 2yo 8 chasing down the road as I was leaving.

Boss lady saw a four and an eight. No shot


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Good Lord there are deer in these woods, I finally saw a buck chasing a doe, looked like either a nice six or eight point. Just to far out to tell. They didn't hang around long.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

U.P Dreamin' said:


> Same here in Marquette county. Do they even rut up here...


Rut is later than down below typically speaking. Fawns are not born in snow banks.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Waiting for the lull to be over on sunday:coco:
Have to fish tmrw, can’t stand it any longer.

Congrats to the successful bowhunters today.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Well folks 8 hour sit for my son and myself and not a deer to be seen. Rattled, grunted .....zip, zero, nada nothing...
To add insult to injury started pissing rain again at 5:15pm we pulled the plug at prime time and didn't even care, we had been on stand since 10am. Don't get it, nothing moving at all on November 2nd after a 26hour pouring rain WTH happens. We have seen deer here every sit..... my only guess is that their closest bedding area is underwater and has caused them to relocate????? We are a bit dejected to say the least.


----------

